# Sssssssmokin!



## Firefighter (Feb 14, 2007)




----------



## Firefighter (Feb 14, 2007)

Her milkshake brings all the boys to the yard.


----------



## cedarlkDJ (Sep 2, 2002)

Firefighter said:


> Her milkshake brings all the boys to the yard.


I guess blonds do have more fun! Even in the turkey world.


----------



## Liver and Onions (Nov 24, 2000)

Firefighter said:


>


Any chance that someone is raising Narragan turkeys in the area ?

http://www.feathersite.com/Poultry/Turkeys/BRKJiylda.html

L & O


----------



## Gobblerman (Dec 19, 2004)

Great pics, thanks for sharing.


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Love those Smokies!


----------



## Firefighter (Feb 14, 2007)

Liver and Onions said:


> Any chance that someone is raising Narragan turkeys in the area ?
> 
> http://www.feathersite.com/Poultry/Turkeys/BRKJiylda.html
> 
> L & O


Always a possibility, but I've seen smokeys for 10 years years. Only 1 tom though.

http://www.michigan.gov/dnr/0,4570,7-153-10363_10958_10969-276708--,00.html


----------



## QDMAMAN (Dec 8, 2004)

Firefighter said:


> Always a possibility, but I've seen smokeys for 10 years years. Only 1 tom though.
> 
> http://www.michigan.gov/dnr/0,4570,7-153-10363_10958_10969-276708--,00.html


There's quite a few smokeys around the Dansville area, even a few piebalds. My buddy killed a beautiful piebald hen a few falls ago out there.


----------



## QDMAMAN (Dec 8, 2004)




----------



## Firefighter (Feb 14, 2007)

I'm ashamed to say I missed that smokey tom in some thick nasty stuff many moons ago.


----------



## cedarlkDJ (Sep 2, 2002)

QDMAMAN said:


> View attachment 210474


Now that, I would have mounted. Beautiful.


----------



## JSBowman (Nov 17, 2013)

The first turkey I ever shot was a smokey Jake. Wish I had a better picture of him.


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Firefighter said:


> I'm ashamed to say I missed that smokey tom in some thick nasty stuff many moons ago.


Bummer


----------



## iLiveInTrees (Jun 29, 2010)

I've got one that showed up last spring....3 year old now that I'm trying for this spring. Have another jake in a different area 10 miles away..starting to see more, hopefully I can put the tom down this year!


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

Firefighter said:


> Her milkshake brings all the boys to the yard.


Damn right there better than yours, I could teach you but I would have to charge!!!!


----------



## QDMAMAN (Dec 8, 2004)

cedarlkDJ said:


> Now that, I would have mounted. Beautiful.


He did. I think he did a flying mount.


----------



## Firefighter (Feb 14, 2007)

Different spot, another smokey hen.

MAKE ME A TOM!


----------



## bolt action (Nov 22, 2013)




----------



## cmueller302 (Jan 30, 2007)

Saw this the other day near Merrill was with 30 other birds! Pretty cool!


----------

